# reel clamp?



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

can i use this on a rod with a reel seat or are they just for deckhand grips. wasn't sure if i would mess the spline or blank up by lowering the reel. thank's and tight lines justin.:fishing:
http://www.acidrod.com/images/corkpuppyWreel.JPG


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

they are made for deckhand style rods.
your reel seat wont have enough room for it.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

guess i wasn't to clear on this my bad, i wanted to put it below the reel seat on the grips. it will be for a saltiga surf with the x-flock grips. i just wasn't sure if it would screw something up cause i'm moving the reel lower than what the rod was desiegn for. if it would overload it? or break it? thanks and tight lines justin.:fishing:


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

like to try that too


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

No you wont mess anything up, just as long as you dont over tighten it anyway


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i wouldnt recommend it on rods which werent designed to by used with a clamp or coasters.

the saltiga surf you talking about is the cheaper black ones right?
while they have a decent size wall thickness, i wouldnt recommend it.

worse comes to worse. just redo the butt grip yourself in spare time. remove the reel seat. 
and wrap cork tape a length down. and clamp the reel wherever you want.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

eric said:


> i wouldnt recommend it on rods which werent designed to by used with a clamp or coasters.
> 
> the saltiga surf you talking about is the cheaper black ones right?
> while they have a decent size wall thickness, i wouldnt recommend it.
> ...


Tell me 1 rod manufactured that "reccommends" using or not using coasters. The problems people have with coasters is 100% user induced, by overtightening them, or using them on reels that dont have a flat foot but rather one that is arched like on many of the daiwa reels


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

thanx guys for the good info.  
let me just tell you the whole setup i plan on using and that it will be a chunking setup 100%. it's a saltiga surf with a avet mxl used for catching flatheads and when ever i can make it to the beach. with that said more than likely will only be casting a handfull of times a night. it's not going to be used to death sometimes i can only go once or twice a week. and i don't always take her out to play. i just didn't want to break this rod since it's the nicest one i own..lol that's my only worry. i will just deal with the long reach reeling, no bigge. thanks and tight lines justin.:fishing:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I have clamped reels to cork tape Heavers for many years with no issues.

I have perhaps ten heavers built purposely with no reel seat and never had any problem clamping a reel. Started doing it twenty five years ago when the Fiberglass Heavers had much larger radius butt's than today's graphite and the reels had much larger spools.......eliminating the reel seat allowed for a better grip with my thumb on the spool when casting.

I just use the factory rod clamps and do not tighten them so much that the blank is distorted.

I never liked Coasters as they seem to be in the way when casting so I never used them.

Unless you are taking an 3/4 inch air impact wrench to the screws, or using a framing hammer to snug down the thumbscrews I would not worry in the least about breaking a blank....It is a fishing rod...........not a museum piece..


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Garboman said:


> I have clamped reels to cork tape Heavers for many years with no issues.
> 
> I have perhaps ten heavers built purposely with no reel seat and never had any problem clamping a reel. Started doing it twenty five years ago when the Fiberglass Heavers had much larger radius butt's than today's graphite and the reels had much larger spools.......eliminating the reel seat allowed for a better grip with my thumb on the spool when casting.
> 
> ...


thought about useing the factory clamps, just thought the reel would wiggle or move around under heavy load? like the last sentence..lol. agree it's just a tool, use it like one. thanks and tight lines justin


----------

